
YC Is Hosting a Hackathon in April - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/apply-to-the-yc-hackathon/
======
patrickxie
Entrepreneur, able to code full stack in .py & .js, with plenty of ideas to
offer, contact patrick.y.xie at gmail.

------
indescions_2018
Cool. YC brand, plus application pre-screen should ensure high quality. Will
the demo stage be broadcast?

